# pt in o2 sensors?



## davidhorton_002 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey team,

So I have around 40-60 clean never been used o2 sensors. How hard is it to get the pt off the cone, is the amount of pt on the sensors even worth it. and I have heard that there is pt wire as well. anyone know which wire all are silver colored.

I also have a diesel exhaust filter new/clean never been used about 2ft long 6-8" in dia. with a honey comb on the inside, is it worth prossesing?

Thanks guys


----------



## samuel-a (Dec 18, 2012)

Sensors are great source of Pt.
The Pt is vapor deposited onto the ceramic (what ever shape it is) so you don't need to worry about other metals.
In every O2 sensor i've seen, the wires (super thin) are pure Pt as well.

Not all sensors have wires though, that's my experience anyway.

Try to post a picture or give the part number so we might help you locate the Pt.


----------



## resabed01 (Dec 18, 2012)

This local news story ran a few weeks ago about thefts of diesel cat converters.

http://www.globaltvedmonton.com/catalytic+converters+becoming+a+hot+item+for+thieves/6442766921/story.html


----------



## davidhorton_002 (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply's guys, I will be able to post pics tomorrow. But I went and cut one open and its has a white ceramic core with a really bright light silver metal looking coating on the inside could this be the pt? like I said I'll post pics tomorrow
theres now way all four wires are pt is there?



Thanks Team
David


----------



## samuel-a (Dec 18, 2012)

yes, they are Pt ;-)


----------



## jimmydolittle (Dec 27, 2012)

davidhorton_002 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply's guys, I will be able to post pics tomorrow. But I went and cut one open and its has a white ceramic core with a really bright light silver metal looking coating on the inside could this be the pt? like I said I'll post pics tomorrow
> theres now way all four wires are pt is there?
> 
> 
> ...


That silver color is the platinum. It takes a lot of work to cut the SS shell off those things, and punch out the ceramic. Back several years ago, I processed some of them when a buyer was paying $1.20 per pound for them. In my opinion, it's morw work than they are worth.


----------



## davidhorton_002 (Dec 27, 2012)

I was planning on just cutting the top off and break off the cone and drill the rest out, walla done no need to cut the whole case just cut drill dump the powder out it takes about less than 3min per sensor


----------



## Duxthe1 (Feb 10, 2013)

I use a lathe to cut them open. Easy-peasy.


----------



## jimmydolittle (Feb 11, 2013)

Duxthe1 said:


> I use a lathe to cut them open. Easy-peasy.


I broke too many carbide cutoff inserts, so I would chuck them up, and use a hacksaw. Easy enough, but there still isn't that much platinum to fool with them, IMHO.


----------



## Beetle Juice (Jul 9, 2013)

Be careful when it comes to assaying/buying these  as they will contain much more platinum than a typical XRF analysis will show.


----------

